# Apline CDA-5755S + MDA5577JS install help into Cobra 2003 Mach 1000 Car + Recondition



## Corbic (Jan 24, 2021)

Finally blowing the dust of some of my old head units and I'm currently doing a "restoration" on my old Cobra. Bringing the car back to a "period correct" look in terms of modifications - Auto-Meter Lunar gauges, Kenne Bell 2.2 Super-Charger, etc.

I currently have a Pioneer AVH-1300NEX T that works well with the notoriously finicky Ford Mach 1000 setup.

Technical Specs on the Mach 1000:

One high-pass amplifier with 60 watts C.A.P./120 watts peak power at 2 percent total harmonic distortion
Two low-pass subwoofer amplifiers with 85 watts C.A.P./170 watts peak power
Four additional MACH MA185 amplifiers
Six 5.5 inch x 7.5 inch subwoofers
Two rear-seat woofers
Two front-door woofers
Two MACH 10 inch subwoofers in integral 14-liter sealed enclosures mounted in the trunk 

Four 2.5 inch midrange/tweeters











Here is the wiring for the current Pioneer - on the Cobra side, there are 3 plugs, one is left unused.... two RCA's plug into the Pioneer's Sub Out
*Metra 70-5519 *










"New Stereo"
CDA-5755S + MDA5577JS


















I'm not sure how this is all supposed to be wired together.

First - are the bullet connectors factory? Should I get a new Metra 70-5519 and add bullets or just cut off the bullets and use twist locks? 

Second - AI-NET, what should this be switched too on each unit? Norm or EQ/DV ?

Current wiring -

*CDA-5755S*
AI-Net - Plug In
AI-Net Plug Out
Sub Out - 2x RCA
Front Out - 2x RCA
Rear Out - 2x RCA
*Yellow Fused Line (Battery) - Split end with 1 Male and 1 Female Bullet * 5AMP Fuse*
Black Ground

*MDA5577JS*
AI-Net - Plug In
Front Out - 2 x RCA
Rear Out - 2x RCA
Harness:
Black Ground
*Yellow Fused Battery - Male Bullet * 15amp fuse*
Red ACC
Salmon - ILLM
*Pink + Black - IN INT***
Blue + White - Remote
*Blue - P.ANT*** - this one has a spade head, not bullet *
Front Left
Front Right
Rear Left
Rear Right

*So the question here is - *

Do I plug the two yellow battery wires together and run a wire directly to the battery positive terminal? The CDA has a 5amp fuse but the MDA has a 15amp fuse. Or do I plug these into the normal yellow wire on the Metra harness?

On the Metra harness there is an orange wire - *Illumination / Dash *I am assuming that goes to the *Salmon - ILLM *alpine wire. What does the *Pink + Black - IN INT *go too? I do not have an Orange-Black wire shown on the Metra wiring diagram.

What is the* Blue - P.ANT*** - this one has a spade head, not bullet? *









One last question, which is more generic, the scratch on the CDA (left side under "CD TEXT) - I can't feel it so I'm assuming there is a way to buff it out - any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You can connect the yellow wires together as you said each is fused. The vehicle wire is fused I'm sure so your safe there. I've ran dual hu setups many times.

Yes connect the illumination wires together 

Set the switch eq/div. The CDA will now control both and the RCA's will run off the CDA.

The blue p.ant is power antenna. Only hook it up if your car has a power antenna. It only has power when the source is radio. 

You can buff out scratches will something like 4000 grit sandpaper.


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

The pink and black wire is Alpine's mute wire. It was used to mute cell phones back when they were still installed in the car. I've attached a couple files that might help you out.


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's the MDA install manual


----------



## Corbic (Jan 24, 2021)

Awesome. Thanks everyone. 

Can't believe I spaced out on Power Antenna - Derp. 

I'll give it whirl and report back!


----------

